# 408 RYDERS & AZTEC CREATIONS TOY DRIVE!!!!



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Family,

408 RYDERS CC & AZTEC CREATIONS will be teaming up to help bring gifts to those in need for the Christmas season.

Please mark you calendar for *December 3[SUP]rd[/SUP]*!This event will be held from 10-4pm. 

Location and details TBA soon!! BUT it will be in SAN JOSE….:thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Yessssssssssss...................TTT........


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

SHRKNDCE said:


> Yessssssssssss...................TTT........


:h5:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Can't wait...........


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

T
T
T
....:biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

AHH SHIT!! THIS TOY DRIVE IS GONNA BE SEXY :yes: :wave:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

59drop said:


> AHH SHIT!! THIS TOY DRIVE IS GONNA BE SEXY :yes: :wave:


LOL!!! AND YOU KNOW THIS MAYNEEEEE!!! 



EL MOOSE said:


> T T T :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

JUIC'D64 said:


> :thumbsup:


 Thanks bro


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

Lets do this !! :h5:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

raiderg68 said:


> Lets do this !! :h5:


:wave::h5:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> :wave::h5:


SHAAAAOOOOU !!!! I DONT GET ON HERE MUCH ANYMORE BUT I HAD TO GET ON HERE TO BUMP THIS MUTHA UP  DAM I DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO USE THIS ANYMORE IT SURE HAS CHANGED


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Outlaw66 said:


> SHAAAAOOOOU !!!! I DONT GET ON HERE MUCH ANYMORE BUT I HAD TO GET ON HERE TO BUMP THIS MUTHA UP  DAM I DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO USE THIS ANYMORE IT SURE HAS CHANGED


Yeah baby!!! we going to have a great time!!
RAIN OR SHINE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

good luck with that toy drive fellow CC


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> good luck with that toy drive fellow CC


 Thanks brother!


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

Bump this mother up for a good cause !!! :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

OK HOMIES... THE SPOT IS LOCKED IN!!!

SATURDAY DECEMBER 3RD AT PIZZA JACK'S ON MONTEREY RD!!!


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Lets do this !


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

TTT we gonna have a blast an give back to our gente........ See ya there.........


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

x67 .... Gotta give a little somethin back :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

DOING IT FOR THE KID'S......TTT!:thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Good times, firme gente,for great cause..............


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

GOOD TIMES..... KEEDS NEED LOVE TOO.. JUST LIKE SINGLE B M 's!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

TTT............ Yessssssssssssss................can't wait........


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

thats wats sup right there


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

Let's do this ... Gonna be here before you know it ! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

raiderg68 said:


> Let's do this ... Gonna be here before you know it ! :thumbsup:


right around the corner..:h5:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

TTT.............


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Yup Yup


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

locs_650 said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!


Yesssssssssssssir..............


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

EL MOOSE said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks moose!!! Looks great!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

locs_650 said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!


 Sexxxxxxyyyy people everywhere !!!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

Gracias Brother the flyer looks great!!!! PLEASE EVERBODY COME OUT TO SUPPORT THIS IS FOR A VERY GOOD CAUSE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

TTT For the kids !!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

raiderg68 said:


> TTT For the kids !!


Yesir..........T.T.T.........


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

:run:I can't wait.......


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT

WE GOING TO HAVE A GREAT TIME FAMILY!!! uffin:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> TTT
> 
> WE GOING TO HAVE A GREAT TIME FAMILY!!! uffin:


Yesssssss .............I wish I was sesy Viking.............


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

:wave:WUTZ UP MI FAMILIA!? 
:wave:The count down to the_* 1ST ANNUAL *__*AZTECCREATIONS CC *__*and *__*408 RYDERS CC*__*TOY DRIVE*_is on!!!!!!!!!!!!
:h5:
:thumbsup:It's going to be a GREAT gathering for aGREAT cause. We'll be supporting the Inn Vision Program http://www.innvision.org/ for homeless andless fortunate children and teens as well as families, which will benefit fromall proceeds. All *Toys *and/or *$* donations are welcomed,keeping in mind the young teens whom are very vulnerable to taking the wrongpath in life....
Please come all and show your support....
:angel:


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> good luck with that toy drive fellow CC


:bowrofl: Will the Caddy Crew CC be in Da House?


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

Bagged Sixty8 said:


> :wave:WUTZ UP MI FAMILIA!?
> :wave:The count down to the_* 1ST ANNUAL *__*AZTECCREATIONS CC *__*and *__*408 RYDERS CC*__*TOY DRIVE*_is on!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :h5:
> :thumbsup:It's going to be a GREAT gathering for aGREAT cause. We'll be supporting the Inn Vision Program http://www.innvision.org/ for homeless andless fortunate children and teens as well as families, which will benefit fromall proceeds. All *Toys *and/or *$* donations are welcomed,keeping in mind the young teens whom are very vulnerable to taking the wrongpath in life....
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Bagged Sixty8 said:


> :wave:WUTZ UP MI FAMILIA!?
> :wave:The count down to the_* 1ST ANNUAL *__*AZTECCREATIONS CC *__*and *__*408 RYDERS CC*__*TOY DRIVE*_is on!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :h5:
> :thumbsup:It's going to be a GREAT gathering for aGREAT cause. We'll be supporting the Inn Vision Program http://www.innvision.org/ for homeless andless fortunate children and teens as well as families, which will benefit fromall proceeds. All *Toys *and/or *$* donations are welcomed,keeping in mind the young teens whom are very vulnerable to taking the wrongpath in life....
> ...


hell yeah u sexy bastard!!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

ROLL CALL WHO'S COMING OUT TO SUPPORT LET IT BE KNOWN :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Outlaw66 said:


> ROLL CALL WHO'S COMING OUT TO SUPPORT LET IT BE KNOWN :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I'll roll threw.........:boink::run::boink:..........:h5:........TTT.........good times, good gente....an for a good cause.......


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


Yessssssssssss..............


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE


Thank you Brother!!!!! Yessssssss Lux in Da House !!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

Outlaw66 said:


> ROLL CALL WHO'S COMING OUT TO SUPPORT LET IT BE KNOWN :thumbsup::thumbsup:



:yes:....IMPALAS....:yes:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

6t5DROP said:


> :yes:....IMPALAS....:yes:


:h5:See ya guys there.........


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE


GRACIAS BROTHER!!!!! :thumbsup:

T
T
T


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

8 MORE DAYS!!1 COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE KIDS!!!:thumbsup:
T
T
T


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Can't wait......... Brothas come out an support a good cause..........:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

SHRKNDCE said:


> Can't wait......... Brothas come out an support a good cause..........:thumbsup:


Impalas Magazine will be in House Supporting a good cause...............


----------



## 408RYDERD (Mar 10, 2009)

*T
T
M
F
T*


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Impalas Magazine will be in House Supporting a good cause...............


Right on!! Thanks brother!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

408RYDERD said:


> *T
> T
> M
> F
> T*


Yeahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

*T
T
M
F
T*

HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY OUT THERE THIS IS A GOOD WAY TO FINISH OFF THE SEASON HITTIN THE TOY DRIVES AND GIVING BACK A LITTLE FOR THE LESS FORTUNATE :h5:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

6t5DROP said:


> TTT


:h5: thanks again...


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

TTT............yessssssssss


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

BACK UP


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

D-Cheeze said:


> BACK UP


:thumbsup:Good looking bro......hope to see ya there.......


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Gonna be good...... Good times good gente for a great cause....... Hope to see ya ll out there to support......


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Uso will be there.


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

See everyone saturday:h5:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

DVS said:


> Uso will be there.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> OK HOMIES... THE SPOT IS LOCKED IN!!!
> 
> SATURDAY DECEMBER 3RD AT PIZZA JACK'S ON MONTEREY RD!!!


*TTT*


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

thelou said:


> See everyone saturday:h5:



That's what's up........see ya there......


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

TTT It's time for a nice day for a good cause. See everyone in a bit.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Good turn out for a good cause glad we could make it out


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

To all of you that blessed us with Rollin threw. Got lots of toys for the kids!....... Like I said good times an great gente .........especially the firme ass cars....... Thanks again from the 408 ryder c c an Aztec creation cc family.......much love an saludos to you all......


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks for the love, LUXURIOUS had a great time.....


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt the I had a goodtime!


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

Was a great event for a great cause! We had a goodtime!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

GANGSTER_36 said:


> thanks for the love, LUXURIOUS had a great time.....


:thumbsup: good looking brothas.....


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

JUIC'D64 said:


> ttt the I had a goodtime!


Good looking........:h5:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Mr.G said:


> Was a great event for a great cause! We had a goodtime!


Thanks for com in threw...... Much lov!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Nice turnout had a good time. Any more pics?


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

To all that came out to support this Toy Drive *THANK YOU !!!!*it would not have been possible without all of your support. We were able to collect well over 300 toys and close to $400 in cash that will be turned in to giftcards for the older kids. i felt the love out there so again Thank You. Also a special Thank You to my 408 Ryder Familia that invited us to throw this Toy Drive with them. Hopefully this is the first of many many more to come:thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

SEXY RYDES:nicoderm:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

I just want to personally say *THANKS *to all the car clubs, families, and friends that came out to support our 1[SUP]ST[/SUP] toy drive event! It’s nice to see all the love there is for the needy during the holiday season. This even was a HUGE success and all of you helped to bring smiles to children that would have not had one. One toy can make a huge difference in a child’s life during the holidays.. A smile that perhaps may not have been there! so once again *Gracias* to the LOWRIDER friends and family that came out to support the RYDERS & AZTECS this past Saturday!!


Curt


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Posting more pictures tomorrow!!


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

TTT!!!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:drama: GREAT TURN OUT! THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

Outlaw66 said:


> SEXY RYDES:nicoderm:



X 67 ... I Couldn't have said it any better


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:wow::drama:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's another video from (JLLP) enjoy


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

knightbandit88 said:


> Here's another video from (JLLP) enjoy


DAME!!!! THANKS JIMM!!! MUCH APPERCIATED AGAIN!!:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

knightbandit88 said:


> Here's another video from (JLLP) enjoy


Forealza...... That's the shit!


----------

